# Tomcat: beim Start des Servers einmalige Aktion aufrufen (Problem gelöst)



## anp (31. Mai 2009)

Hi,

folgendes Problem: meine Webapplikation braucht zur vollen Funktionalität eine instantiierte Klasse, die zur gesamten Laufzeit bestehen bleibt. Letzteres ist kein Problem, die Instanz wird einfach in den ServletContext gesteckt und ist somit prima verfügbar.

Damit das geschieht, muss ich manuell bei jedem neuen Serverstart (z.B. beim Update der .war-Datei) ein Servlet aufrufen, das eben genau dies macht.

Meine Frage: gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass der Server automatisch beim Start ein Servlet einmalig aufruft bzw. eine bestimmte Methode ausführt? Quasi eine Initialisierungsmethode?

VG


----------



## gex (1. Jun 2009)

Gut, Servlets könnten mittels load-on-startup direkt beim App-Start geladen werden.
Für diese Initialisierung gibts den ServletContextListener... 

Btw: Hat mit Tomcat per se nichts zu tun...


----------



## anp (1. Jun 2009)

Vielen Dank für diesen überaus genialen Tipp! Genau das hab ich gesucht


----------

